# My kitties lazy day



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We rearranged our living room/office and so now the cats can get in our window seat, 4 of my kitties took full advantage of this today:
Tigger (the brown tabby) and Mercedes the Blue Cream Tortie (both were bottle raised by me)









Tiggles aka Tigger snoozing









Tiggles in the window









Munchie in the bed


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

DeeJay my oldest (12 years old) snoozing in the window









Cedes just chillaxing









Cedes "you woke me up for a camera flash? seriously!"









Cedes in the basket


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cats and laundry baskets.. apparently they are a perfect match!!

Your kitties are so cute!!


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, its funny how cats love new things  Each time I rearange something in the house, the cat has to inspect it touroughly.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

garry said:


> Haha, its funny how cats love new things  Each time I rearange something in the house, the cat has to inspect it touroughly.


haha my cat is just like that, and we just moved in to a new house over the weekend, u can imagine how she was!! she is pretty upset about the venetian blinds in our bedroom though, she cant sit on the window sill like she did with our vertical blinds at the old house!

also when i get home from the shops (food shopping or otherwise) and put my bags down, she has to have a good look inside each bag just so she knows whats going on... she's obviously never heard that saying about cats and curiosity... lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The kitties are so cute!


----------

